

Equations That Changed the World - jordhy
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/04/16/in-pursuit-of-the-unknown-ian-stewart/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3873560>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850591>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542213> <\- Book review

~~~
jordhy
Thanks for making the community better, Colin!!! Are you on Twitter??

~~~
ColinWright
Added to my profile (at the very end). And thank you.

